# Former TTOC Car anyone?



## mikey306 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all looking at a quite rare colour MK2 TT
Its the darker red model and it was advertised on pistonheads for a while but now seen it at a garage.

The plate was private J3 YOT now on MX56 plate

It has the TTOC badge and stickers on the car
http://images.compucars.co.uk/102435/la ... 559807.jpg

anyone know of the car and history?

I found that the drivers door didint line up and the glass did not sit flush when shut ..if this a common problem.? 
Thanks


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know the car itself but no, door and panel fit are not a common problem with TTs - or at least I've never seen or heard anyone mention it before. I'd suspect that at the least the door has been taken off and not refitted well, and that would hint at some kind of repair work having been done.


----------

